# REC:  Spiced Macadamia Nuts



## Ishbel (Nov 2, 2006)

These nuts are served with drinks at a French restaurant in London which I love to visit!  This is enough for two.  I've made a whole roasting tin full for drinks parties.  I eyeball the amounts, for bigger portions 

1 teaspoon butter
200g macadamia nuts
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
half teaspoon allspice 

Preheat oven to gas mark 4/180C.  

Mix all ingredients together and put in a roasting tin and put in the oven.  They'll take about 10 minutes to cook, but shake halfway through cooking time in order to coat the nuts in the buttery mix.  When finished, sprinkle with a 1-2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh dill.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> These nuts are served with drinks at a French restaurant in London which I love to visit! This is enough for two. I've made a whole roasting tin full for drinks parties. I eyeball the amounts, for bigger portions
> 
> 1 teaspoon butter
> 200g macadamia nuts
> ...


What a nice change this is. Usually when at a party and I find nuts set out, they are either sweet, very spicy or smoked. This seems like a nice change. Thank you Ishbel, I think we will try them this weekend  and then again for thanksgiving.

kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG, I _love_ madacamia nuts!  but since joining weight watchers, I've sworn off them, since ONE NUT = *10!!!* points!!!!!  

I do make a Raspberry Macadamia Brownie that is pretty divine, tho.....  just not very often!


----------



## attie (Nov 2, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> OMG, I _love_ madacamia nuts! but since joining weight watchers, I've sworn off them, since ONE NUT = *10!!!* points!!!!!
> 
> I do make a Raspberry Macadamia Brownie that is pretty divine, tho..... just not very often!


Be a devil June, I won't tell  So how hard are they to crack out of that shell, a miss hit with the hammer and they fly like a rocket or you smack your thumb


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 2, 2006)

I discovered that Macadamia Nut Trees are planted all over Venezuela, to give shade to the coffee plantations. 
Now there's a perfect excuse to drink coffee and munch on the most delicious nut in the world!


----------



## amber (Nov 2, 2006)

Macadamia's are fantastic!  I love them just as they are, no spices needed. These Hawaiian nuts are way too expensive to tamper with


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 3, 2006)

.......actually, I believe they're indigenous to Australia!  and Hawaii's rather usurped them as "native."  Am I right about that, Wayne???


----------



## Little Miss J (Nov 3, 2006)

You are right.  They are Australian.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 3, 2006)

I remember from school geography classes when I was young that Macadamia nuts were Australian and one of the foodstuffs which they exported to the rest of the world.  I think most British sold macadamias used to be Australian in origin.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, I thought they were Australian also, but, I wasn't game to say in case I was wrong, Im glad Im not, I just eat them plain as well, why spoil a perfect taste, but then, each to their own when it comes to flavour, dont knock it untill you try it, I reckon, thanks everyone for the great suggestions.


----------



## Lynan (Nov 3, 2006)

Those darned Aussies will claim anything as their own... Pavlova, Keith Urban, Russell Crowe, Crowded House etc etc etc!! ( they are all Kiwi born) lolol So as far as macadamia's are concerned, lets all hold our collective breath.   

( OK, this was from a competitive next door Kiwi gal!)

Next time anyone makes shortbread, chuck in a handful of lightly toasted and crushed macadamias. Just yummy, Australian or not!


----------



## attie (Nov 3, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> Those darned Aussies will claim anything as their own... Pavlova, Keith Urban, Russell Crowe, Crowded House etc etc etc!! ( they are all Kiwi born) lolol So as far as macadamia's are concerned, lets all hold our collective breath.
> 
> ( OK, this was from a competitive next door Kiwi gal!)
> 
> Next time anyone makes shortbread, chuck in a handful of lightly toasted and crushed macadamias. Just yummy, Australian or not!


You forgot that brilliant horse Pharlap Lyn and I'm one to admit that it was the Kiwis who first thought of the Pavlova, we just improved on it


----------



## laura_holmes (Nov 3, 2006)

That definitely makes a change from the regular nuts they serve at parties. I will definitely try this out, I love macadamia nuts!


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Ishbel for the receipe with the Macadamia Nuts because it sounds very special.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 6, 2006)

Ishbel, much as I appreciate your wonderful recipe, I can only salivate as there are no macadamia nuts to be had out here.


----------

